# Welcome! Forum Rules (Please Read Prior to Posting)



## pjk (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok guys, the rules for this forum is pretty loose, but still adhere to these.

1) No insulting, flaming, bashing of ANYONE, for ANY REASON.
2) No off topic threads, keep threads in these forums based on speedcubing. Keep in mind that there are other forums for Help/Questions, Blindfold Solving, Video sharing, and Off Topic.
3) Lets keep cursing to a minimum, nothing extreme or racial slurs.
4) Keep your accomplishment posts in the Accomplishment thread, and your easy scrambles in the Easy Scramble thread.

Failure to adhere to these rules will get your post removed, and/or moved to the appropriate section.


----------

